# The Hobbit as a play?



## Bill the Pony (Jan 5, 2002)

A friend of mine went to London recently (early december) and saw a play (in the theatre) of the Hobbit. She liked it a lot! Did anyone living around there see it? Is it good? Does anyone know about it being played anywhere else in the world?


----------



## SarumansTreason (Jan 5, 2002)

Yes, there truly is a play of the hobbit. I've never actually seen it done, or read through the script. I did, however, see a copy of it lying around in the Drama-wing at my school. I'll have to give myself a "birthday present" one day at school.


----------



## Meklos (Jan 6, 2002)

Yeah, I saw the play once. It was a long time ago though, about seven or eight years before I actually read the book itself.


----------



## Kit Baggins (Jan 8, 2002)

Oooh, I saw it! It was great  ! I didn't see it in London though, I saw it in Nottingham.

~Kit


----------



## soccerref1998 (Jan 19, 2002)

*as a play*

i have heard of a big production in New York but i have only heard of it. i am in a comunity theater production of it as Kili and i must say that the play writer killed it. Thorin kills smaug, there is no battl eof the 5 armies, and Thorin lives. if anyone who reads this lives near atlanta and would like to see it the web site is http://www.newlondontheatre.mainpage.net


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: as a play*



> _Originally posted by soccerref1998 _
> *i have heard of a big production in New York but i have only heard of it. i am in a comunity theater production of it as Kili and i must say that the play writer killed it. Thorin kills smaug, there is no battl eof the 5 armies, and Thorin lives. if anyone who reads this lives near atlanta and would like to see it the web site is http://www.newlondontheatre.mainpage.net *




No but my class saw it and unfortunatly i was sick. They thought it was good and i think i'm the only person 2 read tolkien they thought an actual play was good???? Which suprised me.


----------



## Gary Gamgee (Feb 20, 2002)

I saw it in London this January and i have to say i was very underimpressed, the elves where wierd, the set was the same all the way through only turning round a bit from scene to scene. I didn't think they spent enough money, maybe i was expecting a big west end which it certainly wasn't.

The big New York production sounds good though.


----------



## soccerref1998 (Feb 20, 2002)

i think the play was directed by a person named Julie Tamar?


----------



## Prince Legolas (Feb 23, 2002)

I saw a play of The Hobbit in Bristol. It was great. The Magicion Ali Bongo was doing the special effects.


----------



## KrossRodes (Mar 15, 2002)

*I am currently in that play!*

My high school is doing The Hobbit right now and I'm in it.
I'm the student director and I am also playing the part of Gollum (my favorite character!  )
The version we are doing was written by Patricia Gray, but there are other versions, including a musical!
From the scripts I've read, this is the best written out of all of them, but there are still somethings I'm disappointed about. The character descriptions are all messed up, some lines are REALLY out of character, and the ending is REALLY bad! (it ends with the dwarves saying goodbye to Bilbo as he leaves the Lonely Mountain)
I'm doing my best trying to fix the play into something truer to the book, and so far I'm happy with the results. I just hope the audience is happy too!


----------

